
French consumer association warn Nintendo to fix Joy-Con for free or face trial - maeln
https://www.quechoisir.org/action-ufc-que-choisir-nintendo-switch-stop-a-l-obsolescence-des-manettes-n72531/
======
maeln
Context: UFC Que Choisir is the biggest association for consumer protection in
France.

They recently raised complaint that the Joy-Con of the Nintendo Switch where
prone to early failure and that, when contacting Nintendo about defective Joy-
Con, Nintendo would only propose a new one for 45€ or send the old one back
for 15€.

This might be a violation of the current EU regulation forcing manufacturer
and reseller to repair or change defective product for free for two year after
the product was sold.

The association also argue that the new Switch Lite presenting the same issue
despite being a new product show that Nintendo is unwilling to fix their
product and is planned obsolescence (which is illegal in France).

